# UL U336 non-load bearing vs. load bearing



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

I am confused as to whether or not steel studs *must* be used if the wall is a load bearing wall. Or wood studs can still be used in a load bearing wall  and steel studs are just an alternate to wood studs. Below is an excerpt from UL.

4. Wood Studs — Nom 2 by 4 in. max spacing 24 in. OC. Studs cross braced at mid-height where necessary for clip attachment. Min 3/4 in. separation between wood framing and fire separation wall.

4A. Steel Studs — (As an alternate to Item 4, not shown) — For Bearing Wall Rating - Corrosion protected steel studs, min No. 20 MSG (0.0329 in., min bare metal thickness) steel or min 3- 1/2 in. wide, min No. 20 GSG (0.036 in. thick) galv steel or No. 20 MSG (0.033 in. thick) primed steel, cold formed, shall be designed in accordance with the current edition of the Specification for the Design of Cold-Formed Steel Structural Members by the American Iron and Steel Institute. All design details enhancing the structural integrity of the wall assembly, including the axial design load of the studs, shall be as specified by the steel stud designer and/or producer, and shall meet the requirements of all applicable local code agencies. The max stud spacing of wall assemblies shall not exceed 24 in. OC. Studs attached to floor and ceiling tracks with 1/2 in. long Type S-12 steel screws on both sides of studs or by welded or bolted connections designed in accordance with the AISI specifications. Top and bottom tracks shall consist of steel members, min No. 20 MSG (0.0329 in., min bare metal thickness) steel or min No. 20 GSG (0.036 in. thick) galv steel or No. 20 MSG (0.033 in. thick) primed steel, that provide a sound structural connection between steel studs, and to adjacent assemblies such as a floor, ceiling, and/or other walls. Attached to floor and ceiling assemblies with steel fasteners spaced not greater than 24 in. O.C. Studs cross-braced with stud framing at midheight where necessary for clip attachment. Min 3/4 in. separation between steel framing and area separation wall. Finish rating has not been evaluated for Steel Studs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2015)

4A is for load bearing walls 20 MSG metal studs

4B is non-load bearing walls 25 MSG metal studs

2X4 Woods studs work in both walls.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Perhaps your question is more general regarding combustible framing (wood studs) versus non-combustible framing (metal studs) for the entire building.

Just wanting to be certain you understand that determining the allowable type of construction (wood versus metal studs) is typically determined in accordance with Chapter 5 of the IBC and then both load bearing walls and non load bearing partitions are constructed of the same material throughout the entire building.  The only rare exception would be a Type III building where the exterior bearing walls need to be non-combustible while the interior of the building is begging for a blazing inferno.

I hope that helps but sometimes I just create more confusion.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

Welcome welcome

I would say what does the actual UL listed design show? For a particular wall being specified.


----------



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

that's how I look at it too. Did you happen to confirm it w/ UL? or is it just your interpretation? I sent an email to UL but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

lee1079 said:
			
		

> that's how I look at it too. Did you happen to confirm it w/ UL? or is it just your interpretation? I sent an email to UL but haven't gotten a response yet.


ok who are you asking the question to??


----------



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

It does and that's why I asked. One guy in our office tells me that I need to use metal studs in U336 because the wall is a load bearing wall. The construction type is V-A and it's wood construction so I am trying to avoid metal studs if I can.


----------



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> ok who are you asking the question to??


sorry. to mtlogcabin


----------



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

sorry. to BaypointArchitect


----------



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 4A is for load bearing walls 20 MSG metal studs4B is non-load bearing walls 25 MSG metal studs
> 
> 2X4 Woods studs work in both walls.


that's how I look at it too. Did you happen to confirm it w/ UL? or is it just your interpretation? I sent an email to UL but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## lee1079 (Sep 30, 2015)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.  Perhaps your question is more general regarding combustible framing (wood studs) versus non-combustible framing (metal studs) for the entire building.
> 
> Just wanting to be certain you understand that determining the allowable type of construction (wood versus metal studs) is typically determined in accordance with Chapter 5 of the IBC and then both load bearing walls and non load bearing partitions are constructed of the same material throughout the entire building.  The only rare exception would be a Type III building where the exterior bearing walls need to be non-combustible while the interior of the building is begging for a blazing inferno.
> 
> I hope that helps but sometimes I just create more confusion.


It does and that's why I asked. One guy in our office tells me that I need to use metal studs in U336 because the wall is a load bearing wall. The construction type is V-A and it's wood construction so I am trying to avoid metal studs if I can.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2015)

lee1079 said:
			
		

> that's how I look at it too. Did you happen to confirm it w/ UL? or is it just your interpretation? I sent an email to UL but haven't gotten a response yet.


My interpretation based on the heading

Protected Wall (Bearing or Non-Bearing)


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

lee1079 said:
			
		

> It does and that's why I asked. One guy in our office tells me that I need to use metal studs in U336 because the wall is a load bearing wall. The construction type is V-A and it's wood construction so I am trying to avoid metal studs if I can.


Is this the wall you are talking about

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/techinfo/GypsumCAD_BIM/pdf/UL%20Design%20No.%20U366.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 1, 2015)

lee1079 said:
			
		

> I am confused as to whether or not steel studs *must* be used if the wall is a load bearing wall. Or wood studs can still be used in a load bearing wall  and steel studs are just an alternate to wood studs. . . . . Any help would be greatly appreciated.





			
				lee1079 said:
			
		

> . . . The construction type is V-A and it's wood construction so I am trying to avoid metal studs if I can.


The following is cut and pasted from the 2009 Code and Commentary; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/icod_ibc_2009f2cc_6_sec002.htm

*602.5 Type V.* Type V construction is that type of construction in which the structural elements, _exterior walls_ and interior walls are of any materials permitted by this code.




 Type V construction allows the use of all types of materials, both noncombustible and combustible, but is most commonly constructed of dimensional lumber (see Figure 602.5 for an example of Type V construction). It is divided into two subclassifications: Types VA and VB. An example of a typical building of Type VA construction is a wood frame building in which the interior and exterior load-bearing walls, floors, roofs [those members that are less than 20 feet (6096 mm) to the lowest member] and all structural members are protected to provide a minimum 1-hour fire-resistance rating. An example of a building of Type VB construction is found in the typical single-family home, where a fire-resistance rating is not required for the structural members. Type V construction is required to comply with Table 601 and Chapter 23. 





[TR]
[TD]











*Figure 602.5 EXAMPLE OF TYPE V CONSTRUCTION*
 
[/TD]

[/TR]


Underlined is mine for emphasis.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## lee1079 (Oct 1, 2015)

Below is the response from UL. Wood studs can be used for load bearing walls too. Wood for combustible construction type and steel for non combustible I guess. Thanks all.

Thank you for contacting UL.

This is in response to your inquiry dated  September  30, 2015.

As stated in our telephone conversation the protect portion of the wall can be load bearing or non-bearing per what ever studs that are used.


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2015)

lee1079 said:
			
		

> Below is the response from UL. Wood studs can be used for load bearing walls too. Wood for combustible construction type and steel for non combustible I guess. Thanks all.Thank you for contacting UL.
> 
> This is in response to your inquiry dated  September  30, 2015.
> 
> As stated in our telephone conversation the protect portion of the wall can be load bearing or non-bearing per what ever studs that are used.


Is this the wall you are talking about

http://www.certainteed.com/resources...No.%20U366.pdf


----------



## lee1079 (Oct 1, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Is this the wall you are talking abouthttp://www.certainteed.com/resources...No.%20U366.pdf


Yes it is.


----------

